# Suche unbekanntes Janina Uhse Shooting



## ilmm (13 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Sachse (13 Sep. 2012)

sieht nach nem Peter Palm Shoot aus und der Photograph ist hier verboten.


----------



## ilmm (13 Sep. 2012)

Will dir da nicht wiedersprechen aber hier steht das die von einem
© RTL / Bernd Jaworek geschossen wurden.
Google-Ergebnis für http://brav0.de/bilder/480xx06/gzsz-janina-uhse-70xq-SVdC.jpg


----------



## TobiasB (13 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> sieht nach nem Peter Palm Shoot aus und der Photograph ist hier verboten.



warum das??


----------



## Sachse (13 Sep. 2012)

oha, war nur ne Vermutung, weil das dem Stil von Palm entspricht 

nu ja, dann können gepostet werden, wenn sie jemand haben sollte


----------



## TobiasB (14 Sep. 2012)

nur dat eene wa


----------



## TobiasB (14 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> der Photograph .



geil deutsch wenn du schon mit englisch um dir wirfst dann doch richtig 

der photograph falsch wenn dann The Photograph( Das Foto) oder The Photographer ( Der Fotograf/Photograf)


----------

